# Enterprise and Hertz weekly rentals: no local driver's license needed?



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I've checked out the Hertz and Enterprise weekly rentals in the Boston market.

It seems other than a credit card (no debit card accepted!), all one needs is an active driver's license...from any state!?

(Obviously, NYC is strict, and one needs a costly and somewhat involved TLC license, and to have passed a knowledge test which cabbies take? But I'm not interested in moving there, anyway.)

I could be wrong about Enterprise, but I think debit cards are allowed; it's just that one needs a current utility bill (which Hertz doesn't seem to require). And I believe the deposit raised from $250 to now $350, plus the estimated cost of the rental.

Can anyone confirm this?

The no local license needed is surprising. That means one can uproot and move to another major city where these programs are offered, have no apartment and just rent a weekly In Towne Suites, then start a new life by doing rideshare or DoorDash/Postmates/Amazon delivery.

Yes, I realize no driver wants out-of-state drivers relocating and thus increasing competition...

Actually, that's what I'm looking to do. I could never get an apartment or even roommates in a new city without having employment, so this approach seems realistic. I can apply for an apartment after six months or so once I've established some local legitimacy.


----------



## ziadriver (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey Boston,

I just asked Uber about this; and they said you had to be " in the city" which the Hertz or Enterprise uber rentals are offered. I dont know if Uber is just saying that "officially" and people from any city can rent? Or if its a hard and fast rule.

For Instance I live about 40 miles away from the nearest Hertz that offers Uber Rentals and Uber was like " you need to live in that city" so I dont know if thats true.

Can anyone confirm or deny how this works?


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I called Portland. OR, today and asked if I can use my Msssachusetts license. Was told "good question!" Was on hold awhile, then I hung up.

I called Enterprise again in the Boston area today, and was again told must have a local utilty bill (cable TV doesn't count). Whereas, I think Hertz said if using a credit card, and not debit, an out of state license is okay (?). Just need the deposit of $350 or so, in state or out of state?

So confusing.


----------



## BipolarDriver (Feb 7, 2017)

I reserved a car 1 day before at hertz boston online , walked right in the door the next morning and was on my way..... made 240 bucks first day carting drunks all around boston on super bowl sunday .... made 86 bucks today in 6 hours ... got the rest of the week left to beat the balls ouutaa this turd .... good deal if you ask me.


----------

